
Japanese toilet can save penalty kicks - redDragon
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/30/sgtk_japan_toto_toilet_football/
======
D_Alex
Ah, future... you promised us the flying car, and what did you give us
instead???

~~~
shanelja
The sweet irony of this is that the Japanese will have flying toilets before
the U.S.A. has flying cars.

~~~
redDragon
True that ! Here's another one! [http://www.slashgear.com/chat-perf-accessory-
makes-your-ipho...](http://www.slashgear.com/chat-perf-accessory-makes-your-
iphone-smell-good-17252408/) LOL !

